# F250 Diesel or Gas?



## creativedezign (Mar 9, 2009)

I'm looking into buying another truck for plowing this winter. I have two used trucks in mind, a 2002 F250 Diesel and a 2005 F250 Gas.
The 02 has about 59k miles and the 05 has about 50k miles.
Pricing of them: 02 Diesel is just under $14k and the 05 Gas is just under $15k.

any opinions on what one to go with? anyone with that gen. diesel?


----------



## 06HD BOSS (Nov 28, 2005)

You know what everyone says about the 7.3L  
Plus thats a good price for a diesel with that mileage. Also your gonna save a little money on property tax between the 02 and 05. Im assuming the 05 is a 5.4...youll be lucky to get 6-8mpg while plowing. I get 5mpg in my silverado gasser. If the 02 is in decent shape i would probably go with that. That motor will last a lot longer also.


----------



## ducatirider944 (Feb 25, 2008)

02' would have been a 7.3l. Hands down the 02' it will push better, and last twice as long.


----------



## creativedesigns (Sep 24, 2007)

WHAT??? Are you kidding me? 

Whats with the name bud? :angry:


----------



## 06HD BOSS (Nov 28, 2005)

creativedesigns;816972 said:


> WHAT??? Are you kidding me?
> 
> Whats with the name bud? :angry:


Aahhhhaahaa! LOL i didnt catch that before. Its ok Cre, he's the ebonic version from the states...i mean statez.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

As long as it's a Ford go for either one.

PS Now we have a "real" Creativedesigns on here!


----------



## hydro_37 (Sep 10, 2006)

Either one will be just fine.
Diesel costs more to maintain then a gasser does.


----------



## creativedezign (Mar 9, 2009)

creativedesigns;816972 said:


> WHAT??? Are you kidding me?
> 
> Whats with the name bud? :angry:


hahaha sorry bro, good thought on the name, I changed the s to a z for the logo purposes... i just joined this site so no name stealing here.


----------



## creativedezign (Mar 9, 2009)

06HD BOSS;816967 said:


> You know what everyone says about the 7.3L
> Plus thats a good price for a diesel with that mileage. Also your gonna save a little money on property tax between the 02 and 05. Im assuming the 05 is a 5.4...youll be lucky to get 6-8mpg while plowing. I get 5mpg in my silverado gasser. If the 02 is in decent shape i would probably go with that. That motor will last a lot longer also.


yeah ive been leaning towards the diesel myself just for the more power and mpg...i would probably end up getting an engine chip put in it also to increase the mpg even more and add a little power. the 02 is in great shape body wise and interior... just trying to weigh in how much the maintenance is going to be on it. Is the maintenance on diesel trucks a lot to keep up with? This would be my first diesel. I have an 06 F350 gas right now.


----------



## badabing1512 (Aug 28, 2008)

Id pe pissed about the name to and diesel hands down... 5.4L in a One Ton? Lets get real


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

My Ford with the 5.4 has not had a problem pushing any amount of snow. It;s not what size engine you have it's how you use it.


----------



## azandy (Oct 15, 2008)

I agree, I actually ahd one driver have a problem with wheel spin on one of our duramax trucks because he would hit it too hard and just spin out. He had to learn because I was out pushing him in a big parking lot with an old wore out gas truck


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

creativedezign;817264 said:


> yeah ive been leaning towards the diesel myself just for the more power and mpg...i would probably end up getting an engine chip put in it also to increase the mpg even more and add a little power. the 02 is in great shape body wise and interior... just trying to weigh in how much the maintenance is going to be on it. Is the maintenance on diesel trucks a lot to keep up with? This would be my first diesel. I have an 06 F350 gas right now.


The "extra" maintenance on a 7.3 is minuscule, the fuel savings is not.


----------



## ultimate plow (Jul 2, 2002)

Def the diesel. Sounds like a good price too. The ford gas motors are junk no power. If your getting a gas truck go chevy. And yea I agree about its mostly driver, but what happens when the snow is like concrete and you got lots of snow to push? I do snowplowing so the diesel was a must.


----------



## 06HD BOSS (Nov 28, 2005)

grandview;817277 said:


> My Ford with the 5.4 has not had a problem pushing any amount of snow. It;s not what size engine you have it's how you use it.


You keep telling yourself that GV


----------



## suzuki0702 (Apr 6, 2008)

06hd boss, do u own a 5.4? your input is worthless here. go back to the bowtie IFS section. since when is 300hp and 365ft/lbs weak? i push a 8'6" straight proplus with my 5.4 and run out of traction before power. i dont like waiting for a turbo to spool up for power. and ford gas motors junk? please there are many discussions on here and ford-trucks.com about the advantage of gas over deisel. if your worried about power, get the big boy V10. but a 5.4 is plenty of truck to plow with. ultimate plows response is funny. i do plowing so diesel is a must. haha so do i, but with a gasser, and when truckers fuel goes up. mine stays the same!
id go gas for 3 reasons. 

#1 new gas engines cost the same as a turbo on a diesel, or injectors take your pick.
#2 gassers have power right off the line period. dont tell me diesels dont have to spool up. starting and stopping constantly would get old with that oil burner. 
#3 diesel gelling up in cold temps. it happens


----------



## ultimate plow (Jul 2, 2002)

suzuki0702;818492 said:


> 06hd boss, do u own a 5.4? your input is worthless here. go back to the bowtie IFS section. since when is 300hp and 365ft/lbs weak? i push a 8'6" straight proplus with my 5.4 and run out of traction before power. i dont like waiting for a turbo to spool up for power. and ford gas motors junk? please there are many discussions on here and ford-trucks.com about the advantage of gas over deisel. if your worried about power, get the big boy V10. but a 5.4 is plenty of truck to plow with. ultimate plows response is funny. i do plowing so diesel is a must. haha so do i, but with a gasser, and when truckers fuel goes up. mine stays the same!
> id go gas for 3 reasons.
> 
> #1 new gas engines cost the same as a turbo on a diesel, or injectors take your pick.
> ...


Your just mad because you own the 5.4 alright dude. Your tellin me you would rather plow with the 5.4?. :laughing:


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

06HD BOSS;818408 said:


> You keep telling yourself that GV


Jackie always told me she liked how powerful the engine was and how well it worked while plowing.


----------



## Chrisxl64 (Dec 10, 2008)

two cents time,,,,Yes in fact ultimate, I would rather have my 5.4, thats why I bought it.(For 8 thousand dollars less mind you.) If you feel that the truck is underpowered I'd vote that you are mistaken. 365 ft lbs mated to a 5 speed auto with a choice of gearing up to 4.56, is MORRRE than enough power. Plowing is not about power what-so-ever,its about traction, and most work trucks don't need the "POWWWWER" that alot of people think they do. Its about torq, gearing, and the RPM ranges inwhich those two work together. People who are obsessed with horsepower horsepower horsepower, usually are not owners of work-trucks. I.E. the GMC Sierra 1500 is available with a 403 hp V8, while the larger trucks are only availble with 365hp. Oh but this can't be right cuz you need POWWWWWER. I've heard alot about the ford mod v8's, fortunately i've also had alot of face time with them. 4.6's 5.4's 2v or 3v , I believe that the 3valve 5.4 is an exceptionally powerful engine for its size and weight, that produces smooth,consistent, and long stretching powerbands, all with an EXCELLLENT track record for reliabilty. Many people that feel that this engine is so pathetically underpowered, should do a couple things, first, ask themselves, do I have alot of experience and knowledge on this topic, and second, why would a multi-billion dollar company filled with people much smarter than you and I not notice what took a few simple-minded plow drivers to figure out. If there is so0mething HIDEOUSLY wrong with a vehicle it usually wouldnt continue for over a decade.-Cheers!


----------



## ultimate plow (Jul 2, 2002)

Chrisxl64;818588 said:


> two cents time,,,,Yes in fact ultimate, I would rather have my 5.4, thats why I bought it.(For 8 thousand dollars less mind you.) If you feel that the truck is underpowered I'd vote that you are mistaken. 365 ft lbs mated to a 5 speed auto with a choice of gearing up to 4.56, is MORRRE than enough power. Plowing is not about power what-so-ever, and most work trucks don't need the "POWWWWER" that alot of people think they do. Its about torq, gearing, and the RPM ranges inwhich those two work together. People who are obsessed with horsepower horsepower horsepower, usually are not owners of work-trucks. I.E. the GMC Sierra 1500 is available with a 403 hp V8, while the larger trucks are only availble with 365hp. Oh but this can't be right cuz you need POWWWWWER. I've heard alot about the ford mod v8's, fortunately i've also had alot of face time with them. 4.6's 5.4's 2v or 3v , I believe that the 3valve 5.4 is an exceptionally power engine for its size and weight, that produces smooth,consistent, and long stretching powerbands, all with an EXCELLLENT track record for reliabilty. Many people that feel that this engine is so pathetically underpowered, should do a couple things, first, ask themselves, do I have alot of experience and knowledge on this topic, and second, why would a multi-billion dollar company filled with people much smarter than you and I not notice what took a few simple-minded plow drivers to figure out. If there is so0mething HIDEOUSLY wrong with a vehicle it usually wouldnt continue for over a decade. -CHEERS!


My 05 stock
Horsepower: 325HP @ 3300 RPM
Torque: 570 @ 2000 RPM
Displacement: 363 CID

Have your 5.4. Your bustin your own ballz. The guy has a chance to get a 7.3 with 59K miles.


----------



## Chrisxl64 (Dec 10, 2008)

I didn't disagree that the 7.3 is an excellent engine or a fantastic deal, I do disasgree with telling someone that the other option is in-capable of doing what he wants. 

"I have a 757 and a cessna available to me and I want to go on a sight seeing charter flight......."


----------



## ultimate plow (Jul 2, 2002)

Chrisxl64;818593 said:


> I didn't disagree that the 7.3 is an excellent engine or a fantastic deal, I do disasgree with telling someone that the other option is in-capable of doing what he wants.
> 
> "I have a 757 and a cessna available to me and I want to go on a sight seeing charter flight......."


Ok. Did I say in-capable? I said underpowered bogging thing:laughing:. Seriously though it def wouldnt be my first choice. If it was your first choice, im sure theres a local medical center to go to. Im jk jk, But theres no doubt on which one to buy. They're practically the same price


----------



## nickv13412 (Nov 9, 2006)

suzuki0702;818492 said:


> 06hd boss, do u own a 5.4? your input is worthless here. go back to the bowtie IFS section. since when is 300hp and 365ft/lbs weak? i push a 8'6" straight proplus with my 5.4 and run out of traction before power. i dont like waiting for a turbo to spool up for power. and ford gas motors junk? please there are many discussions on here and ford-trucks.com about the advantage of gas over deisel. if your worried about power, get the big boy V10. but a 5.4 is plenty of truck to plow with. ultimate plows response is funny. i do plowing so diesel is a must. haha so do i, but with a gasser, and when truckers fuel goes up. mine stays the same!
> id go gas for 3 reasons.
> 
> #1 new gas engines cost the same as a turbo on a diesel, or injectors take your pick.
> ...


havent plowed with a 5.4, but i have plowed with both a gasser and a diesel, ill take the diesel any day,

#1, if you can pick up a decent 5.4 motor for the price of a turbo or injectors, youre doing a hell of a job.

#2, I plowed with my psd these past 2 years, they have plenty off the line, yes they take time to spool, but its no hassle and not too noticeable, so no, it doesnt get old to me.

As for #3, a little anti-gel additve is cheap, and prevents the gelling, never had a problem with gelling here.

I also like not having to fill up as much with the plowing mpg on the diesel

id pick the 7.3 out of those two trucks, just my 2 cents


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

suzuki0702;818492 said:


> 06hd boss, do u own a 5.4? your input is worthless here. go back to the bowtie IFS section. since when is 300hp and 365ft/lbs weak? i push a 8'6" straight proplus with my 5.4 and run out of traction before power. i dont like waiting for a turbo to spool up for power. and ford gas motors junk? please there are many discussions on here and ford-trucks.com about the advantage of gas over deisel. if your worried about power, get the big boy V10. but a 5.4 is plenty of truck to plow with. ultimate plows response is funny. i do plowing so diesel is a must. haha so do i, but with a gasser, and when truckers fuel goes up. mine stays the same!
> id go gas for 3 reasons.
> 
> #1 new gas engines cost the same as a turbo on a diesel, or injectors take your pick.
> ...


I think you are rather uneducated about diesels.

I am a diesel fan but agree that V8 will plow just fine.


----------



## suzuki0702 (Apr 6, 2008)

i may be undereducated with diesels, but i know enough about em. however this is just my opinion as is everyone elses. i dont plow with a diesel but have driven my cousins 6L and a friends 7.3, a 12v cummins, and a duracraps . towing is a must. plowing is optional. although i forgot to mention, diesels dont come with the right clutch on the cooling fan unless plow prep option was added


----------



## 06HD BOSS (Nov 28, 2005)

suzuki0702;818492 said:


> 06hd boss, do u own a 5.4? your input is worthless here. go back to the bowtie IFS section. since when is 300hp and 365ft/lbs weak? i push a 8'6" straight proplus with my 5.4 and run out of traction before power. i dont like waiting for a turbo to spool up for power. and ford gas motors junk? please there are many discussions on here and ford-trucks.com about the advantage of gas over deisel. if your worried about power, get the big boy V10. but a 5.4 is plenty of truck to plow with. ultimate plows response is funny. i do plowing so diesel is a must. haha so do i, but with a gasser, and when truckers fuel goes up. mine stays the same!
> id go gas for 3 reasons.
> 
> #1 new gas engines cost the same as a turbo on a diesel, or injectors take your pick.
> ...


Wow, that was nice. Seems to me that you get easily offended 
How is my input worthless here? Just because i dont own a 5.4 lol? Well i do own a 6.0 F350 and have driven countless 5.4s. So i have enough first hand info to base my opinion on. Did i say anything negative to offend you and your truck? If so, my deepest appologies. The thread is titled "diesel vs gas" and just like you, i am free to reply with my input. So on that note, i know the 5.4 can move snow effectively, if i was to decide between the 2 it would be the diesel, just as i said in my 1st post.

you also stated..."when truckers fuel goes up mine stays the same"...thats funny because not too long ago i remember "truckers" fuel was $5.00/gal and your fuel didnt stay at $2.50, it went to $4.00/gal. Diesel now is only 8cents more than regular.


----------



## CGBear (Sep 22, 2009)

Go Diesel, you won't be sorry


----------



## Gregg1987 (Sep 30, 2009)

06HD BOSS;819131 said:


> you also stated..."when truckers fuel goes up mine stays the same"...thats funny because not too long ago i remember "truckers" fuel was $5.00/gal and your fuel didnt stay at $2.50, it went to $4.00/gal. Diesel now is only 8cents more than regular.


Not gonna argue which truck is better but i do find this argument false in the respect that here in NY when gas prices got jacked up Diesel was cheaper for about 5 months by a good 30 cents! and its still cheaper by about 5 cents around here.

So yeah "your gas" does not stay the same it goes up and down just like anything else. and in fact it is sometimes more expensive. i find Diesel prices remain more constant then gas. gas prices change almost every week around here. Diesel usually does not.

So around here long term Diesel being more constant in price it probably turns out cheaper then gas. (not to mention its probably better on fuel efficiency)


----------



## show-n-go (Feb 5, 2009)

get the 7.3.. the other big thing that no one has said is that when you go to sell it your not going to lose near as much money. Having any diesel truck is almost like gold on the used truck market.


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

show-n-go;822830 said:


> get the 7.3.. the other big thing that no one has said is that when you go to sell it your not going to lose near as much money. Having any diesel truck is almost like gold on the used truck market.


You ain't kidding.

My mechanic just bought a totaled (rollover) '03 PSD for 4k and said that was a steal.



suzuki0702;818671 said:


> i may be undereducated with diesels, but i know enough about em. however this is just my opinion as is everyone elses. i dont plow with a diesel but have driven my cousins 6L and a friends 7.3, a 12v cummins, and a duracraps . towing is a must. plowing is optional. although i forgot to mention, diesels dont come with the right clutch on the cooling fan unless plow prep option was added


Does any non plow prep have the fan clutch, not that you really need it.


----------

